# URGENT-Peterborough Show



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

:roll: :roll: :roll:

Sorry folks but we have a few discrepancies between our list of attendees and Warners list!!

Warners have a name P. Sykes on their list which I cannot match to anyone on mine. If it's you please PM me with your Postcode and Vehicle Reg no so that I can match you up.

The following members are on MHF list of attendees but not on Warners:-

annej
sharbul
maxwell
Dizziblonde
teamsaga
jbs
Webagents
JimM

If any of the above have received their ticket please check that it is red and endorsed Motorhomefacts, then please PM me and let me know the ticket number.

If any of the above have not received their ticket please contact Warners URGENTLY (Please have your booking confirmation to hand when you contact them) and ensure you will be booked with MHF:-

The e-mail contact is :- [email protected]

The Phone contact No. is:-01778 391123

Please PM me or post on this thread and let me know what the problem was. When it is sorted out and you have your ticket, check that it is red and has Motorhomefacts on it then PM me or post on this thread stating your ticket number.

I look forward to hearing from you all.

PS Just like to add that everyone else seems to be there


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the warning I have now e-mailed warners to find out what is going on I have also provided my order number and status ( placed/paid ) . :x


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

We too have mailed Warners with the confimation code for the payement taken from our credit card.

Also requested a confirmation call to explain this oversite.

Really looking forward to the show so hoping this spanner falls out of the works soon.

Dai


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Received my tickets yesterday after ringing up weekly. I'm no 49 in the red area Motor Home Facts. They told me they had posted it the week before but it was only posted on 2nd April even though I booked on 22nd Feb. i think there were problems at Warners!!


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey-up less than 12hrs later phone call back from warners. All confirmed I am on the system tickets should arive to-day or start of week 
( we shall wait & see ) :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Jim.

I understand from Warners that Dizziblonde is now sorted as well with tickets going in post today 8O 

If I haven't had a reply on this thread from the remainder by this evening, I will have to try to contact you all individually!!! I will be away over Easter and I expect Warners offices will be closed for the holidays so if you don't get it sorted today it will be next week and it does state in their booking conditions that:-

"TICKET QUERIES MUST BE REPORTED BY THURSDAY 12 APRIL 2007. PLEASE NOTE TICKETS ARE NON-REFUNDABLE, NON--EXCHANGEABLE & WE REGRET LOST TICKETS CANNOT BE RE-ISSUED"

It is therefore in your own interest to contact them ASAP.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Received my tickets yesterday after ringing up . I'm no 07 in the red area Motor Home Facts,waited long time for them
lisa


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks annej for letting me know you have your ticket and it is marked up correctly. So just 5 more to sort out!!

sharbul
maxwell
teamsaga
jbs
WebAgents

Not forgetting the mysterious P Sykes, Motorhome reg. No M598 WBV

If anyone recognises either the name or reg please let me know :?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*show*

Greetings,

What a job Jenny, you certainly are working hard this month, hope you get it all sorted and that everyone has a happy turnout at the show!
See you soon.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Peter, good to know that someone appreciates the hard work that goes into organising these rallies. I'm sure I will sort it in the end, look forward to seeing you and Chris again.

Thanks to sharbul for contacting Warners and getting back to me. Only 4 more to sort now


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I still haven't received my tickets, although my card was debited. I rang Warners earlier this week, who said "I can't understand it. The tickets were sent straight away" We'll send some more" But they haven't arrived yet.

Sally is on 01778 392092. I shall chase again next week


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jen I telephoned maxwell, (lives close by) after reading this post,.he's paid by debit card over the phone to warners, and as yet not received his tickets/

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Dave.

I have sent him a PM which he hasn't picked up yet and also an e-mail, but as yet no contact. He really needs to contact Warners asap if he wishes to camp with us.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*peterborough show*

hi jenny
not sure whats gone wrong, I have confirmation e mails from warners 
nos. 10458/10459 showing mhf as club area. booked in the names of philip williams and john biles. I will contact them tuesday and try to sort it. sorry its added to your workload.
regards phil


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Phil

Thanks for the reply, if you only booked just before booking closed this seems to have been the main problem. I'm sure it will be ok. Can you let me know after you have telephoned them. Thanks.

I presume maxwell is going to contact Warners as well, so that only leaves 

WEBAGENTS!!!
Please contact me and let me know what is happening. Thanks


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi,

We have tried to contact Warners but no-one was there, we have left a voice mail. We will contact them again on Tuesday and sort out the problem. 

When we have checked our order on the Out and About website it does not show our house number for delivery of the tickets. Our account on the website does have our house number of course so we may not have received our tickets because of this. However, whilst this may explain why we have not received the tickets it does not explain why Warners do not have our details. The registration that we supplied to them was V197 LDA so they should find it from that hopefully.

I will let you know how we get on after we have spoken to them on Tuesday, sorry for the delay, we have been out for two days nearly looking for our new RV!!

Suzanne


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Clianthus you have pm...


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like a right shambles to me, hope you guys all get sorted out.
Hopefully it will be better next year cos I will be coming too, and thank goodness we have someone on here watching out for us all!!!


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Webagents Clianthus is away for the weekend but no doubt she will reply to you when she returns.

Hope you get sorted with Warners. I was in the same predicament myself, not having received my tickets for the show and last Monday following many phone calls and emails to Warners I told them what I thought of them. they said they couldn't find me on their system and I was too late to rebook - as though I was going to pay twice. :roll: Did also send them an email quoting my displeasure and as I was to renew a Warners magazine subscription at the show told them they were losing out on that. Had an email in return saying that they hoped I would rethink my subscription - as though they have a chance. :roll: Also said although I was only one of their many customers I did belong to a motorcaravan website that had around 15000 members :wink: and I would consider reporting how Warners had treated me. whoops I just did lol.

Joyce


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is there anyway I can get booked now?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Peterborough Show*

Hi R R
I think the most you can hope for is someone cancelling as the booking is closed.
if you pm jenny, (clianthus ) Rally Secretary after the bank holiday weekend and ask to be put on the reserve list you might be lucky you could also try ring warners on tuesday.
Good luck
george
scottie


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Peterborough Show*



scottie said:


> Hi R R
> I think the most you can hope for is someone cancelling as the booking is closed.
> if you pm jenny, (clianthus ) Rally Secretary after the bank holiday weekend and ask to be put on the reserve list you might be lucky you could also try ring warners on tuesday.
> Good luck
> ...


Ta George

Will do :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks to my hard-working Rally Assistants for holding the fort while I've been relaxing in Kent with several other members.

I've PM'd Webagents and RR.

Hope everyone gets sorted with Warners after the Bank Holiday, can you please let me know how you all get on.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I have still not heard how they got on contacting Warners from WebAgents and Dizziblonde.

I think phoning Warners on:- 01778 391123 and speaking to Sally seems to be the best way to sort out any problems, everyone else has done this and contacted me.

Look forward to hearing from you both soon.

Regards


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Spoke to Warners, they have confirmed that we are on the list. They said that they had given the list to Jenny before our request had been processed but that it was now processed and our tickets were being sent out.

Phew hope that's all sorted out now!

Suzanne


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> Spoke to Warners, they have confirmed that we are on the list. They said that they had given the list to Jenny before our request had been processed but that it was now processed and our tickets were being sent out.
> 
> Phew hope that's all sorted out now!
> 
> Suzanne


.... that's what we thought when we rang last Monday (2nd) and Sally said she was resending the tickets. They still haven't arrived (10th) and Sally says to give them until Friday, then ring again. She has confirmed the address is correct.

... so we MIGHT see you at Peterborough!

(and we had similar problems with Newbury last year. It's as well Warners is not a brewery!)


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh Dear! Just when I thought it was all sorted. Well I hope to see you all there!

Suzanne


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Webagents

Hope you get your tickets ok, I will at least know to expect to see your name on my updated list from Warners.

Hi Bagshanty

As I have previously said you are already on my list, hope you get your tickets through ok.

I am really sorry for all the problems people are having, but I would just like to assure people that it isn't me!!! All I can do is reconcile Warners list with mine and let you know if you are missing. I have done my utmost to sort out any problems for this and Newbury Show, which is now proving just as troublesome.

Hi Dizziblonde

I would be really grateful if you would ring Warners asap if you have not had a reply to your e-mail.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

OK now reached Wednesday still no tickets just spoke to warners they say leave it till Monday if still no tickets they will Re issue still on track this year we might actually get to Peter-bro


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> WebAgents said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke to Warners, they have confirmed that we are on the list. They said that they had given the list to Jenny before our request had been processed but that it was now processed and our tickets were being sent out.
> ...


Wednesday 11th - tickets have arrived! But I notice the envelope is postmarked 10th April, a coincidence indeed that I rang yesterday.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Seems a few tickets have arrived today, they seem to post them in batches. 

I still haven't had my final list and my Marshalls Pass, but what the heck I'm only the marshall and the idiot that's been sorting out their mess :roll: :roll:

Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Well I've had a revised list and you are all on it 8O 8O 8O 

I haven't had my pass yet though    

So hopefully I'll see you all there :wink:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey-up again 
We have tickets 
Also postmarked the 10th it could be that they have been held up at the sorting office but the main thing is

We have tickets 
see you all at Peterborough.

ALL BEING WELL !!!


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

clianthus

Have sent you PM.

Will wait until tomorrow for tickets. If none arrive will phone Sally again.

Thanks for all your hard work.

Dai+Karina


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi JimM

Glad you got your ticket.

Dizziblonde

Have replied to your PM

Is anyone else still missing tickets?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Yipeeee!

Tickets have arrived, look forward to seeing you all there!

Suzanne


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am really sick my wife didn't suggest I go till last week and to late to book    

Suppose I will come along as day visitor :roll: :roll:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

RR said:


> I am really sick my wife didn't suggest I go till last week and to late to book
> 
> Suppose I will come along as day visitor :roll: :roll:


You can still go and camp you will just be in the general camping area. 
Go for the weekend and walkover to see all on the MHF area 
It just means that you are not pre-booked

unless I am mistaken don`t think I am


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi JimM

You are not mistaken, I have explained this to RR in a PM.

At some shows we are able to squeeze in an extra one on the MHF pitch but unfortuneately at this show there is a shortage of space due to construction work. We also already have 8 RV's on our pitch and another 34 footer will just not go in. Really sorry RR  

I'm sure that if anyone has to cancel they will contact you to buy their ticket.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi JimM
> 
> You are not mistaken, I have explained this to RR in a PM.
> 
> ...


Have they changed the rules I know last year when the wife was taken in to hospital at the last minute warners said I could not sell on or surrender my tickets
( I sure hope they have changed that stupid rule !! )


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jim 

I didn't know about that rule   

But IMHO they have messed us about so much this year that what they don't know won't hurt them!! He'll just have to pretend to be someone else and tell them he has changed his van, hence the wrong reg!! 

Not that I am condoning breaking any Warners rules you understand :roll: :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I might go on the just turn up area but a little worried with a 34 footer on my own as Irina will stay at home and look after my father (which is my job really :roll: ) 


Will see how thing go :wink:


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jenny.

Ticket finally arrived this morning.

You have PM

Dai+Karina


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jenny. 

Just to let you know the Ticket finally arrived this morning. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again.

Vince


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi sharbul

Glad you got your ticket eventually. Is it correct ie Red with Motorhomefacts on it?

Hi Dizziblonde

Not sure about Green Ticket? I'm pretty sure it should be red. Has it got Motorhomefacts on it? I have sent you a PM.

Hi howardandsue

You have PM - please reply urgently


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jenny,

It is a Green ticket 8O 8O with Motorhomefacts on it so I presume they have ran out of Red ones :lol: :lol: .

Vince


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Vince

That sounds very possible!! I have e-mailed Warners to check, cos you aren't the only one with a green ticket but I don't expect it will be a problem, I know who is parking with us anyway. You will probably have to go in at a different entrance to the red tickets!! 

Well they have to give their marshalls something to do don't they :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Has anybody any idea who P. Sykes is with a motorhome reg M598 WBV as he is on Warners list to camp with us and we havent a clue who he is :roll: :roll: :roll: a username would be nice.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well the green tickets have now been sorted hopefully!! They are going to be replaced with Red ones.
:roll: :roll: 


howardandsue

You have a PM.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jen,

Do I need anything other than Warner's A5-ish sized card to display in the windscreen?

Context - Alison "helpfully" tidied the van. In response to my checking she hadn't thrown out anything useful, she quickly ascertained that it was my fault for not telling her something useful might be there in the first place.

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

No that's all you need, they will issue the wristbands along with the showguide when you arrive.

I'm definitely with Alison on the next point :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dave if your van is anything like our van everything in it is useful for something or other :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I hope the damned thing manages to start next time I try.

I think we have the division of labour all wrong. I must confess when the boot is on the other foot I am guilty of petrol strimming wanted plants to death because they look boring, green and ugly.

The only thing that does remain constant, however, is that whichever boot is on whichever foot, it is always my fault. How does she DO that?

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Now who do you think we are going to side with 

Doreen and Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I know; the world is against me. I'm going to go away and sulk the rest of the day.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> The only thing that does remain constant, however, is that whichever boot is on whichever foot, it is always my fault. How does she DO that?
> 
> Dave


Cos she is a WOMAN !! No other talent required


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep we will be there....unmistakeable with big multi toned grey/blue great dane in tow (no we will be in tow cos he's so nosey he just rampages in front!!).

Not staying over as we live local, but have a Hobby 600fs for sale if anyone is interested.......decided dane is too big for the motorhome so looking for a bigger one (motorhome not dane, woulen't swop him for the world).


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

*our first outing*

Yes we now have a motorhome. Hymer 584, which we hope to take to Peterborough. It will be our first outing, so may end up spending a fortune at the show.


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Jenny,

I have received the NEW ticket today and it is RED with Motorhome Facts :lol: :lol: 

So I will be put in the correct place but 8O 8O it doesn't have the first or last reg letters written in :wink: :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi sharbul

I would just put the missing bits in yourself, I work on the theory better to have missing bits than wrong bits :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104054 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Peterborough Show*



RR said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi R R
> ...


hi all

im john RR mate he has just phoned me as his away at the moment and has no internet connection

he has asked me to post to see if there is any tickets going for the peterborough show as he got his dates mixed up and thought it was this weekend when he was due to be away

he is due back home tomorrow so if there is any post on here he should be able to spot the

thanks john smiffy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi RR

Sorry, there were 2 lots of tickets, but they have both gone now.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Hi RR
> 
> Sorry, there were 2 lots of tickets, but they have both gone now.


I am a total PRAT :roll: :roll:

Thought the show was the weekend just passed and booked The Covert thinking I had missed the show.

Had a great weekend but really PI$$ED I messed up for next week


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You can still go John you can pay on the gate but you will have to camp in the general area which isnt to far from our area for you to wonder over to. I think RichardandMary are camping in general area so you won't be on your own.


Jacquie


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> You can still go John you can pay on the gate but you will have to camp in the general area which isnt to far from our area for you to wonder over to. I think RichardandMary are camping in general area so you won't be on your own.
> 
> Jacquie


Irina was going to look after/care my dad for me so I could attend but this would leave me on my own  

Feel a bit of a sad git on my own amongst loads of others I dont know at all :roll:  also in a 34 footer on my own prefer to know someone in case I get in a tight spot


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi RR John,

I take it you will be joining us at Peterborough now :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

We're almost finished packing now and ready to leave for Peterborough to set out the pitches. As a result Jen (Clianthus) and myself will be offline for a while. If you have any urgent messages regarding Peterborough you can contact us on 07840 880101 or 07709 273974. Please let us know if you will be arriving on a different day or time than you have indicated on your booking.

Here's hoping for good weather and an enjoyable weekend. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Currently overcast/sunny spells in pboro ... weather is predicted to be sunny for the weekend. woo hoo!

Any of you camped up at Ferry Meadows at the moment? We have been there about a week and motorhomes are gradually filtering in  

Its getting exciting now!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi RR John,
> 
> I take it you will be joining us at Peterborough now :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


:BIG: YES :BIG:

What day and time is everyone arriving?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We are starting to pack up ready, I can't wait! See you all there tomorrow!

Suzanne


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I hope to be there in mid afternoon.

Glad I wont be on my todd :roll: :roll: 

I am excited to :big6:


Many thanks Jim :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: I owe you quite a few Speckled Hens :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Ken & Jen have arrived at the show ground now. Jen says space is a bit tight so be prepared to park cosy :lol: Our area is easy to find though if you come in the north gate we are 400yds up on right side of road on lane Red 2. We have a water tap on there and toilets are about 200yds away, not far to walking the main area.

See you all there

Jacquie.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I will arrive Friday morning some time. Eddi - Tawny - will be arriving about 9 PM

Dave

656


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We will be arriving about 1pm on Friday. Looking forward to being cozy. 

Sonja :lol:


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

We will be there Friday morning, only our second time out and whoever told us that parking 28ft is easy, lied  :roll: 

The next thing we are doing is booking lessons!!

Be prepared!

Sandra and Roger

ps I drive a Corsa normally!!


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Booked in for Thursday but now we can't make it until Friday afternoon.
Our first rally & only 6th night in the new van.
Look forward to meeting up with you all.
Mark & Gill


----------

